
Microsoft releases declaration in support of Epic Games - reedf1
https://siliconangle.com/2020/08/23/microsoft-supports-epic-games-apple-alleges-fortnite-maker-asking-special-treatment/
======
raxxorrax
To be honest, Microsoft, Apple, Epic and other large tech companies... they
seem to all try to lock software down to their platforms, want more control
and profit from it. Not sure how I would position myself here.

They could have not released their software on Apple to not be dependent.

